# How do you seal your styrofoam??



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey everyone. I'm back. Sorry it's been so long. Lot sof things happening.

Sadly nothing as far as my props are concerned have changed.

Anyways. I am goign to make some tomb stones from styrofoam, how do I seal it to keep it from becomaing a sponge when it rains?


Thanks


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

STYROFOAM resists water absorption very effectively, some could argue that it does in fact not absorb water. (Dow the manufacturer can argue otherwise, but that is for another thread).

So protecting it from being a sponge? Not needed, all the tombstones you get from WallieMart or Target are made of styrofoam.

What I think you might be asking is how to protect them before you paint them with spray paint?

In which case, use a good coat of latex paint to seal the foam and prevent the chemicals in the spray paint from eating away at the foam board.

There are other commercially available products for rigidizing the foam board, if that is what you are more interested in let me know.

A rigidizer (hardener) can protect the foam board from breaking due to occassional bumping and banging from the patrons.


----------



## jdw34 (Oct 13, 2003)

I would like to hear more about the Rigidizer. That has been one fear of mine is buying the white styrofoam and during the storage process it gets beat up and torn up.


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

Haunted Plainfield said:


> STYROFOAM resists water absorption very effectively, some could argue that it does in fact not absorb water. (Dow the manufacturer can argue otherwise, but that is for another thread).
> 
> So protecting it from being a sponge? Not needed, all the tombstones you get from WallieMart or Target are made of styrofoam.
> 
> ...



No, NO, I know that spray paint will eat them up. I was worried that they may soak up water, but you cleared that up. Thanks.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

2 products come to mind....

http://www.demandproducts.com/elastashield.html

and another called FoamCoat

http://www.rosco.com/us/scenic/foamcoat.asp

I am sure there are more.


----------



## PhantomSniper (Sep 20, 2006)

there is a product called Vanillacryl that is sold at www.fxsupply.com that I have heard works well, but have never used myself.


----------

